# Горбольница №10, реабилитационный центр, Москва, п. Некрасовка



## оксанннна (9 Сен 2015)

Поделитесь впечатлениями об этом центре, может кто был там? Интересно ваше мнение? Стоит ли туда ложится на восстановительное лечение?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Сен 2015)

Стоит. Уважаю.


----------



## Юлия Венедиктова (15 Сен 2015)

Оксана, здравствуйте. На этой неделе я заканчиваю реабилитацию в этом центре после операции по удалению грыжи l5-s1( операция с осложнением). Пришла сюда на ходунках, уйду без них уже. Лежу в отделении мед. реабилитации номер 2, врач Морозов Константин Викторович. Лечением довольна. Месяца через 2 приеду опять.


----------

